

Gruvi: an asynchronous I/O library for Python - 0x1997
https://github.com/geertj/gruvi/blob/master/docs%2Frationale.rst

======
SEJeff
I do wish the author would have put up a comparison with the tulip aio lib in
Python 3.x

